# Another next step



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

The journey continues away from the devastation. So I bought a house. I looked for a place that was within walking distance of stuff that was going on and still in the area I do most of my work in. I found one near the center of a the town I live in. I can walk to practically anything I want to go. Grocery store, banks, bars, restaurants, destination spots etc. 
Friday night I walked down to the local music festival and saw a band. Tonight I walked down to a nice restaurant for dinner. Last week I stopped for lunch nearby. I can go the the grocery store, shop and be back home in less than 15 minutes. 
Yesterday, the woman I have been dating for 7 months broke up with me. I am actually happy to be free again. I enjoyed my time with her. I learned a lot about myself. But now I get to move onto my next adventure.
It is strange how our perceptions change over time. Two years ago I was "happily" married and then devastated by a WAW. Blew up my life. Got a divorce, closed my business, took a job, left my friends and moved two hours away in the midst of the devastation. 
Today, I am actually optimistic about my future. Ending a LTR, but looking forward to new experiences. Working on my house, planning a vacation to Colorado next month.
About that LTR, I am a little sad, it didn't work out. But I wasn't ready to commit. Like I said I had fun. I learned a lot about myself. We parted amiably with no hard feelings. I truly wish her well going forward.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

You are doing it right. Good for you!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hard lesson to learn that no matter how secure you think your life is it can change in a second. Keep moving forward


----------



## Ralph Bellamy (Aug 8, 2016)

Glad everything is going well.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, you have certainly gone through lot. Having to divorce a WAW, transform your career and move out of the area is dealing with alot of stress. I think it's really a good idea to take a break from the dating scene for awhile and go on a well deserved vacation.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> Wow, you have certainly gone through lot. Having to divorce a WAW, transform your career and move out of the area is dealing with alot of stress. I think it's really a good idea to take a break from the dating scene for awhile and go on a well deserved vacation.


Taking a break? Hell no! Now I am free to explore my wants and needs. 
I already went thru the stress of all the changes. Now I am embracing those changes.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

The universe continues to answer. I have been living in my house for almost a month now. I continue to make small improvements to it to make it mine. I have repaired the fence by replacing some pickets. I installed a front storm door and put a screen patio door. I installed a platform in the small utility room over some plumbing so I have more usable space. I also installed a small workbench in the utility room that is high enough for my tool chest to slide under.

I bought an old liquor cabinet to put in the living room. It has a slide out glass holder for shot glasses, high ball glasses and wine glasses. Now my plan is to start filling those spots with glasses I accumulate in my travels. 

I am finalizing my plans for the wall enclosure on my car port. My plans are to build a 6 foot wall with a shed on the open end of the car port and a work bench on the house side. At the top I will have plexiglass along the sloped roof line to allow in natural light. The workbench will be 30 inches deep. Once the wall is up I will paint the exterior to match the house and paint the interior white to lighten it up. I am going to extend the electric into the area so I have outlets and lighting.

So a few days ago, I am sitting there thinking about painting. What I need to get, how am I going to match the paint, will I have to paint the whole house, I need to get paint for the fence pickets etc etc. So just then the former owner shows up with 2 gallons of interior paint, a bucket of trim paint and a bucket of paint for the exterior siding. problem solved!

In the mean time, I am decided to do what I wanted to do when I decided to buy the house in the first place. So I started engaging myself in the self in the neighborhood. I signed up for guitar lessons at a place within walking distance of my house. My first lesson was Wednesday. I thought it was at 7PM. It was actually at 7:30. So I walked across the street to a local pub that advertised they had one of the top 100 burgers in America. Turns out the place is a local hang out. Every person in the place was friendly as heck. The bartender knew all their names and had their favorite drink ready when they sat down. I had a beer but no time for a burger. I went back across the street and met my instructor, a guy who happens to be about my age with many shared interests. I ended up BSing with him for 2 hours about gardening, living in the country, critter control etc. I walked back across the street to have my burger. When I walked in they remembered my name and had a beer waiting for me when I walked in the door. I have also eaten at several of the local restaurants and last night went to the local night club to see a band. I took a second date there and had a blast. We are going out again sometime next week.

Business is booming. I have been turning away work. When I bought the house I spent have my saving. Then proceeded to spend half of the remaining buying appliances, supplies, furniture etc. I have had to pay rent at the apartment along with utilities, plus the mortgage at the house along with utilities and some repairs. But the money still keeps flowing in. I have recovered all of my post purchase depletion, plus almost half of my initial investment and my accounts receivables have gotten even larger. I am scheduled to teach at least six classes next month. I am taking my C/E as well.

Now I am planning a trip to Colorado the third week of September. Nine days on the road - three out, three there and three back. I will be staying overnight in Chicago, Cheyenne,, and St Louis for sure. I haven't decided where else, but at least one more city along the way back. Life is good and getting better.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Good to hear you're settling into your new neighborhood! Getting your new house to feel like your own with those little touches feels great, doesn't it? Hope your trip goes well next month.


----------

